

Subtwitle - turn your tweets into photo captions - kristjan
http://subtwitle.heroku.com

======
qdot76367
Neat project! I did something like this a few years ago to learn how to use
NLTK with python (no longer running, but code/story is at
<http://www.github.com/qdot/fwiktr> and
<http://www.nonpolynomial.com/2007/06/23/fwiktr-v01/>), sometimes the more
abstract results are the really interesting ones. :)

Also of interest, there was a music video made that used searches involving
the song lyrics to create a dynamic music video:

<http://www.avoision.com/experiments/astronaut/>

~~~
kristjan
Nice! I was thinking about adding Flickr as a source for sake of photo
quality. There's probably much less random awesome though.

------
pavel_lishin
Huh, I thought it would actually generate an image I could copy and paste,
containing my stupid toots.

This made me laugh, though: <http://i.imgur.com/ItQCw.jpg>

------
ayuvar
A few broken images retrieved, but I can kind of see how it works. Most of my
friends have completely insane images.

~~~
kristjan
Hopefully gonna fix that tonight; who has time to worry about onerror handlers
in this day and age?

------
wccrawford
Cute. None of them made sense for mine, but at least I could see where some
came from. Others... Not so much.

------
wmeredith
Literally nothing happened when I entered my handle and clicked GO. (Chrome on
OSX 10.6)

~~~
kristjan
Blast; See any JS errors?

